# Where to get worms?



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I need to get some earthworms, european nightcrawlers to be specific not wigglers for fishing next week. I'll need about 200 or so. Where would you get bulk worms at? Bait store will cost $45 or so, I dont want to spend that much. Any Ideas?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you picking them at night I'd stay out of peoples yards because I think some of these folks will drill you quicker than Marshall Dillon. I have noticed worm dirt in the yard in the lowest parts near the sea wall which I think is weird but if you are in Pensacola, you might try a good flashlight and check the Maritime Park grounds which is probably the same level above water. Might hit pay dirt there.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

250 for $19.95

http://unclejimswormfarm.com/index....e9t5K8Xqesbyje_zz8r2rYBkM9RA0o58nZtRPHi_D_BwE


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

Maybe try Cliffs Bait off Richardson Rd. off the east side of 95-a just north of 196 towards Molino


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

$19.95 for 250 European Night Crawlers sounded like a good deal since 18 @ $3.25 is what Wal-Mart charges for Canadian night crawlers. So I got in touch with Uncle Jim's and here is their response

"We sell our European Night Crawlers bed run; which means that they can arrive to you at any stage in their life. So when they arrive, not all of them will be suitable for fishing. If you keep them in a container with bedding for a few weeks; they will grow and then will be able to be used for fishing. The ideal temperature of the soil needs to be kept between 40-80 degrees Fahrenheit. Have a great day!

So they are not all ready for fishing. That changes my interest.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> $19.95 for 250 European Night Crawlers sounded like a good deal since 18 @ $3.25 is what Wal-Mart charges for Canadian night crawlers. So I got in touch with Uncle Jim's and here is their response
> 
> "We sell our European Night Crawlers bed run; which means that they can arrive to you at any stage in their life. So when they arrive, not all of them will be suitable for fishing. If you keep them in a container with bedding for a few weeks; they will grow and then will be able to be used for fishing. The ideal temperature of the soil needs to be kept between 40-80 degrees Fahrenheit. Have a great day!
> 
> So they are not all ready for fishing. That changes my interest.


Yes I hear you on that. Also they only mail the worms on mondays. They claim thats so you'll have them for the weekend. Well, what if I need them for the week? I have to wait til wednesday for the worms? I also seen where they have several complaints against them. I guess I'll just have to get them locally or just start my own worm farm.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I married my wife because I heard she had worms!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Blountstown earth worms*

Donut Slayer.....If you can find a local shop that sells earthworms from Blountstown I think you would be very happy with the product. They are snored up from the forest around Blountstown and sold for bait. I haven't bought any lately but they are fine bait for shellcrackers and even bass. When I do get them there is a guy in Mossy Head that has a little bait shop at his home and he gives a better count than a bait shop. 

'Now if you don't know what 'snored up' is some people say 'grubbed or fiddled LOL I guess it depends on where you are from on what you way.

If you want to try to do a little snoring here is a good article: http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?22664-Learn-to-quot-Fiddle-quot-your-Own-Worms There may be some videos on YouTube.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

fishwalton, Mr Charlie used to get worms from blountstown and they were the best I've ever seen. But he closed his shop in Century a few years back. I dont know locally who gets the same worms. Them suckers were huge, had to cut them in half or thirds. I've seen them grunted up and a fellow I know used a lawn mower to make them come up. He would drive a stake in the ground and pushed the mower against it for it to vibrate. I'm going to a place in Pace tomorrow morning to see if they have any. Then gonna try hurricane lake. I'll report my results.


----------

